
Ask HN: Who do you follow on Twitter and why? - tapanjk
Who do you recommend following on Twitter and why?
======
mtmail
I see the question every couple of months, but it never gets many answers
([https://hn.algolia.com/?query=ask%20hn%20who%20follow%20twit...](https://hn.algolia.com/?query=ask%20hn%20who%20follow%20twitter&sort=byPopularity&prefix&page=0&dateRange=all&type=story))

My interest is bootstrapped companies and I had some luck with a specialized
conference hashtag
[https://twitter.com/search?q=microconf&src=typd](https://twitter.com/search?q=microconf&src=typd)
and then starting following some of those organizers/attendees. Or
[https://twitter.com/search?q=%23apidays&src=typd](https://twitter.com/search?q=%23apidays&src=typd),
[https://twitter.com/search?q=%23qcon&src=typd](https://twitter.com/search?q=%23qcon&src=typd)

